# Out of Africa Animal Park



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Skiddy said:


> Perhaps you can with a little help from CHDK. Depending on your Canon P&S model you can use CHDK not only to give you the ability to use AEB needed as Chicagofan mentioned but will also allow you to shoot in RAW.
> 
> Have a look at http://chdk.wikia.com/wiki/CHDK
> 
> ...


Trey is the man, I'll always promote his work! Especially when he's nice enough to answer my questions. :thumbup:



Calliope said:


> Love the B&W of the Lion!


Thanks Calliope!


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Not sure I like the HDR look for animals, but very interesting photos!

How do you take multiple exposures of an animal, don't they move, screwing up the combination of the frames?


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Chris90 said:


> How do you take multiple exposures of an animal, don't they move, screwing up the combination of the frames?


You can make a pseudo HDR from a single shot. Photomatix has the ability to create those from a single RAW file. While not as good as true, multiple exposures, it still gives a reasonable result depending on the image you have.

Another way to do it is to take a single shot into Lightroom, Camera Raw, or other program that can manipulate exposure. Adjust the exposure -2, save as a new file, +2 save as a new file, etc. Then take those into your HDR program and process. Again, it's a "fake" way to do it but worth playing around with.

Finally, I've seen some examples that just use Camera Raw to fake an HDR look from a single shot. Not quite as good as the above two but still gives some "interesting" results.

Regardless of the method, layer masking the HDR affect with the original is always good to include into your workflow to bring back some realism into the the image, if you've gone for that wild HDR look, especially where skin tones are involved.

And remember, HDR can be processed to look very realistic although the heavily processed images are the ones that seem to grab all the attention (good and bad) right now. BTW, I'm not saying anything bad against Chicagofan's HDR work as I DO like it  However, I appreciate both the realism and surrealism that HDR can offer.

Hope this helps.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Chris90 said:


> Not sure I like the HDR look for animals, but very interesting photos!
> 
> How do you take multiple exposures of an animal, don't they move, screwing up the combination of the frames?


Skiddy nailed if for this one. This was done by saving the Raw file in 3 separate versions at exp. of 0, -2, +2, then combined into Photomatix. It doesn't get the true effect but does work when taking photos of animals or objects that move fast/frequently.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks guys. Yeah, I hear that the human eye has a much bigger dynamic range than an SLR sensor, so HDR can let you see more of the dynamic range your eye really sees.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

As much as I hate HDR chicagofan00 got me excited so much that I forgot to turn the brk off before last night's HS soccer photo shoot. 2/3 of the pictures (under and over exposed) had to be dumped before eliminating the bad ones.


----------



## JerseyNative (Jan 25, 2010)

Wowza!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Dave 330i said:


> As much as I hate HDR chicagofan00 got me excited so much that I forgot to turn the brk off before last night's HS soccer photo shoot. 2/3 of the pictures (under and over exposed) had to be dumped before eliminating the bad ones.


:thumbup:


----------



## anthony @ eas (May 27, 2009)

Cool pictures


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

anthony @ eas said:


> Cool pictures


Thank you!


----------

